

Cert for https://api.del.icio.us/ has expired - Rabidgremlin

Which breaks my FF plugin....the beginning of the end ?
======
Rabidgremlin
Now <https://api.del.icio.us/> is offline. Hopefully someone is upgrading the
cert.

